# First confirmed flocks in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doug is out scouting as I type and reported seeing 4 small flocks already, and just started scouting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Got another call and the birds keep coming into Sand Lake from the south.

How the heck am I supposed to get anything done at work???

3 hours and counting...


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Chris,
Are the birds flying over Sand Lake, or are they stopping there? I was there yesterday, and there was no open water other than the very southern tip of the refuge. This was not a big chunk of water either.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw them as far north as Watertown last Sunday. With this weather there might be some decent hunting this weekend if the geese continue to keep coming. I saw a flock of honkers flying over campus in Grand Forks last night...the snows can't be that far behind :wink: .


----------

